# No Quotient Function in Excel 2003?



## icaazn614 (Dec 12, 2004)

I was wondering why where is no quotient funtion in my excel. Also, when I type in 2/3, it gives me Feb 3, 2008


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

The Quotient function is on my Excel - XP. Check you have the Analysis ToolPak and Conditional Sum Wizard installed. Go to Tools > Add-Ins and make sure the relevant boxes are checked.

Excel will see 2/3 as a date - what are you trying to do?


----------

